# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Are you a cat person or dog person?

## WeAreStars

Both  ::):

----------


## Coffee

Mostly a dog person. I only like my cat... other cats are kind of boring.

----------


## Monotony

Cat, every single cat seems to like me for some reason...

----------


## Member11

Dogs are cute, friendly and give awesome cuddles. On the other hand, cats have scratched, bite and [BEEP] on me.

It's a easy choice.

----------


## WintersTale

I'm mostly a cat person, but puppies are cute.

----------


## tal

I don't have pets but I do prefer cats over dogs. Dogs can be too energetic and extroverted for me. Cats are easier to relate to...just sitting there giving everyone evils. lol

----------


## The Wanderer

I've had both, definitely cats.  I never developed a close bond to any of the dogs we've had, but I really loved our cat, I miss her a lot.  She was very cuddly, and she used to lay in bed with me when I was in pain..

----------


## GunnyHighway

Cats! Smalls dogs are cool too if they're not yappy.

----------


## Chopin12

That's such a hard choice. In my experience almost all dogs are very friendly, but only some cats are. I still can't pick, cuz I love cute fluffy kitties! Δ___Δ

My all time favorite dog breed is welsh corgi

Actually id have to pick dogs! They seem more active and playful!

----------


## Denv12

Love cats especially Chinchilla's.Dont mind dogs.

----------


## L

Dogs, they are more friendly. My grans cat likes to smell my feet and I can't play with her

----------


## Chopin12

> Dogs, they are more friendly. My grans cat likes to smell my feet and I can't play with her



Lmao! What a sicko!

----------


## Fizzy Doom

I like kitties better.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I thought I was a dog person until I was roped into long term cat-sitting for my sister. I thought all cats bit and clawed their way through everything. Hers just like to cuddle on your lap and chase things.  :Tongue: 
I still like dogs, though, so I'll go with both. I definitely want a dog again someday. A pet I can take to the park and play ball with etc.

----------


## Ironman

I am a dog person.

----------


## Evo1114

I like them both.  But if I were to have one as a pet, I think I'd choose cat just because they are so much less work.  Dogs would probably amp up my anxiety a bit.

----------


## life

im mostly a dog person, but i do own a very friendly cat atm (dog died)

----------


## VickieKitties

It's bad enough I have to tolerate my roommate, I don't need another animal shitting in my apartment.

----------


## WintersTale

I was a cat person before I got my dog, Gabriel. 

I unfortunately lost him to cancer recently.  ::(:

----------


## fordgurl_87

Always been a dog person.  They are so sweet, loyal, and protective....  cats are just annoying.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I like animals in general (less so with things that could easily kill me...Â¬_Â¬), but when it comes to this specific choice I prefer dogs. They have more potential to help in a practical way, their affection feels more "genuine" than Cats due to their more social nature, and in my experience they do less damage to furniture after they've grown up.

I decided I didn't want any pets for a while after my dog died a few years ago, though. Unfortunately, some cats were dumped into my mothers care and now I have to deal with them since I live with her and I'm home all the time. They don't get along and have to be switched between rooms multiple times a day, and one of them has torn up the corners of my bed pretty badly. The experience has somewhat soured how I've felt about cats lately.

----------


## Misssy

unfortunately I am allergic to both cats and dogs so it makes it no fun for me....  ::(:    The good thing about cats is that they poop by themselves, dogs have to be attended to while the defecate and...really I am not into the whole effort of bags of dog poop. Wish I had pets and wasn't allergic, would have both cats and dogs if I could, though kind of happy that I don't because homes with animals smell bad.

----------


## kc1895

I am a rabbit person.  Anyone else?

----------


## Misssy

I'm also allergic to rabbits, I owned 3 when I was a kid. They are okay. Not very interactive, cute though. There are a lot of wild rabbits around where I live and they eat people's gardens down.  If I was a movie star I would simple get an expensive aquarium, with a contract for somebody to come clean it for me. : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJJb7AXmCPc  and    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzvok...44NXyPGRapxuou  this is cool but the photos kind of suck : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl10mOo4Y-k

----------


## Misssy

Watch the end of it, the start doesn't show the real aquariums, skip ahead to see awesome ones near the end. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZqLz1xks-Y

----------


## Misssy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHxOxaEsxK4

----------


## mightypillow

Dogs are neat, but I will always be a cat person.

----------

